# new mag



## ksmattfish (Mar 14, 2005)

Check out Emulsion

http://www.emulsionmagazine.org/index.html


----------



## KevinR (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah I'm ordering it tommorrow. Wish there was a good mag that came out at least bi-monthly.

Damn you digital (while shaking my fist in the air)

Thanks for the reply Matt.

Ended up getting one for $42.
Can't wait to get it. I haven't shot mf in years.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you tried Black & White Photography mag from the UK?  It comes out monthly and its really good.  I love it.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 14, 2005)

I have not seen it. I know that people have mentioned it, but haven't found a source for it.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 14, 2005)

I picked up my first issue at Barnes & Noble.  I'd be happy to send you a couple issues to check out, as long as you send them back.  PM me if you want.

Here's a subscription page:
http://www.lightningpublications.com/articles/baw.html


----------



## KevinR (Mar 14, 2005)

I really appreciate the offer. I will run over to the Barnes & Noble we have not to far away from me. I tend to go to Borders because it is a local company, so I try to support them. But a couple of magazines won't make em go broke.  

Thanks again


----------

